# ... what colour do you fancy? ...



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... ok ... just been reading Zerocakes build thread, and a comment was made along the lines of _"if I ever got a respray- it'd have to be Aviator grey"_ ... which sort of got me thinking ... what colour would we all go with if a full respray was offered to us?? ...

I'll start the ball rolling:-

Personally (and it's been done before as the pictures illustrate) I'd go over to the dark (non-Audi) side as I have always had a soft spot for BMW's Marakesh brown.


















... colour can be Audi or otherwise, and any pictures that you can include to liven up the thread would help enormously ... 

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... though if money were no object I quite like the colour of this Mk4 Golf ... anybody know the paint code for this? ... :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... got no pics of a TT in this colour- but I'm also very partial to 'Porsche Carbon grey metallic' ...










[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Mine is Aviator Grey and i have to say i think i would have it sprayed the same colour as i love it !


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Papaya Orange no question 8)


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

... got no pics of a TT in this colour- but I'm also very partial to 'Porsche Carbon grey metallic' ...

I'm actually very partial to a Porsche, full stop !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I would stick with yellow


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

quite fancy this shade of blue..

Steve


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

It would have to be Ford Electric Orange as used on the Focus ST.

The colour's better than the car it seems; my son was given a Focus ST as courtesy car while his GT86 was in the bodyshop, and found it very disappointing.


----------



## xylitoli (Aug 1, 2014)

That 'Porsche Carbon grey metallic' would look great!

But probably I'd re-paint her black, as she's now


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

quite fancy this shade of blue..

...That is soooooo nice !


----------



## Richbolt (Jul 14, 2012)

Would have to be Renault liquid yellow for me!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Richbolt said:


> Would have to be Renault liquid yellow for me!


Similar to the ABT yellow.
Steve


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Bentley Extreme Silver for me -


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

McLaren F1 orange is not too bad


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Richbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Would have to be Renault liquid yellow for me!
> ...


ABT used Imola yellow the same as Audi


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> quite fancy this shade of blue..
> 
> Steve


That's my dream colour - one day.....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry Steve but if you changed the colour to brown you would have to change your username to "*The Brown Bandit*" :lol: :lol:

As for changing colour - I always liked Renault Monaco Blue


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

MrQaud said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > quite fancy this shade of blue..
> ...


Yep, got to agree as that colour(s) does look great. I'd imagine that just the paint alone would cost a fortune due to the amount of pearlescent involved...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Desert_Green_TT said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


I think that is a wrap - apologies if I've got that wrong


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It is indeed a wrap which ive had on for a few years now.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Richbolt said:
> ...


Might have been MrQaudes that ive seen with a different yellow colour at one of the shows.
Steve


----------



## Large Package (Oct 12, 2014)

Black velvet TT, anyone :?










Whilst listening to Alannah Myles on the stereo? [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Would have to be Renault liquid yellow for me!


Similar to the ABT yellow.
Steve
ABT used Imola yellow the same as Audi

Might have been MrQuades that ive seen with a different yellow colour at one of the shows.
Steve[/quote]
There's is liquid yellow Steve but they had it painted


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Would have to be Renault liquid yellow for me!
> ...


There's is liquid yellow Steve but they had it painted[/quote]

Dont get to see many of them about to know enough about the colour.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

This would be my dream colour


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely Porsche RS green for me


----------



## thirtytwopence (Oct 11, 2013)

This is also a lovely green


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I had a MK3 Golf that was Mystic Blue and I loved that colour so probably that 8)


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Aviator Grey haha. Would not own a TT in any other colour! 8)


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Papaya Orange no question 8)


 :wink:










Also sported on the F1 LM which has also been posted.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

> Might have been MrQaudes that ive seen with a different yellow colour at one of the shows.
> Steve


Wasn't mine Steve. I know the ABT car you are talking about - was a much nicer yellow than the Imola yellow - more yellow\gold coloured...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

For sure mine would be this shade of blue 









[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Paul


----------



## rafcoppa (Jul 13, 2014)

Just found this while I was trying to work out what colour some QS wheel had been repainted in.
Audi Daytona Grey. Its soooo pretty!!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

rafcoppa said:


> Just found this while I was trying to work out what colour some QS wheel had been repainted in.
> Audi Daytona Grey. Its soooo pretty!!


That's the same colour im doing my trims and wheels in


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

My mate has just resprayed his seat aroas with some rust paint that he supplys.

This is it until it starts to rust





Like this


should look unique


----------



## rafcoppa (Jul 13, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> rafcoppa said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this while I was trying to work out what colour some QS wheel had been repainted in.
> ...


Hey I saw it first


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

rafcoppa said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > rafcoppa said:
> ...


Already started the spraying


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice colour! 8)

Paul


----------



## rafcoppa (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah totally agree, just not sure if its too dark for wheels. Not really a fan of black wheels.
Is it that dark in person?

I was looking for something like this


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

While I have a soft spot for Kingfisher blue, I reckon the most stunning TT I have seen is this...finished in SLR McLaren Crystal Palladium Grey


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

triplefan said:


> While I have a soft spot for Kingfisher blue, I reckon the most stunning TT I have seen is this...finished in SLR McLaren Crystal Palladium Grey


+1 Between this and the BMW brown, both stunning colours!


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

I think for me it would have to be the orange Ford used on the Focus ST. It's always one of the first colours I think about when considering a re-spray. I'd like it in the yellow as well but considering how vicious my daughter can become when playing the yellow car game ... I'm not sure I could forgive myself for so many dead arms in the world. LOL


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

The OH had an ST a few years ago, Electric Orange is a gorgeous colour, but as a 3 stage pearlescent, it's a pig to match repairs. A TT in it would look spectacular.


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh yes, that's the colour.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

2 choices for me, non audi performance blue,

Audi choice would be pearl white as of the S2, the pic doesn't do it justice. My stepdad had one from new and was an amazing car - that's what made me want a TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> 2 choices for me, non audi performance blue,
> 
> Audi choice would be pearl white as of the S2, the pic doesn't do it justice. My stepdad had one from new and was an amazing car - that's what made me want a TT


Is the cosworth not petrol blue ?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry cosworth is imperial blue, I always get performance and imperial mixed up as my ST was performance blue.

Sorry


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Came across this recently, apparently it's a Lambo colour.....










Like it 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> Sorry Steve but if you changed the colour to brown you would have to change your username to "*The Brown Bandit*" :lol: :lol:


... Hmmm, thanks for pointing that out Richard- I don't think I thought this through properly did I? ... I've got broad shoulders, but with a username like *'The Brown Bandit' *I could get a reputation ...
[smiley=gossip.gif]

... but this has kinda caught my eye ... not sure what colour it is exactly ...










Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks like Barbie Dinky Toy Nail Polish Gold to me.

Personally I'd like invisibility paint, failing that Avus


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go for something like this...


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that green a standard colour, respray or a wrap?

Forgive my ignorance, I've not memorised all the colour options yet, I will end up knowing them all eventually though, I tend to soak up infomation! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cherie said:


> Is that green a standard colour, respray or a wrap?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I've not memorised all the colour options yet, I will end up knowing them all eventually though, I tend to soak up infomation! :roll:


I think its an Audi Cactus green.
Steve


----------



## RKJA (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll stick with Papaya Orange, took me a while to find this one.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

rafcoppa said:


> Just found this while I was trying to work out what colour some QS wheel had been repainted in.
> Audi Daytona Grey. Its soooo pretty!!


One of my Minis had its roof and arches painted in that. Looked great with the body in Fiat Punto metallic orange!


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Loving the cactus green! I love the yellow, orange and green. Something is telling me I like citrus coloured cars. :?


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

sussexbythesea said:


> Came across this recently, apparently it's a Lambo colour.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same colour as my latest ABT Widebody TT - Lamborghini Estoril Grey - looks better in the flesh


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

sussexbythesea said:


> Came across this recently, apparently it's a Lambo colour.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same colour as my ABT Widebody TT - Lamborghini Estoril Grey - looks better in the flesh


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

thirtytwopence said:


> This is also a lovely green


When I saw the title of this thread, this is the TT I instantly thought of.. awesome colour! Aswell as porsche viper green..
Although I do love my Misano red, which is also a 3 stage pearl I believe


----------



## STRAIT313 (Nov 12, 2014)

My TT


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Love the brown and carbon, aviator and papaya are both gorgeous too. I'm a fan of being a bit different and doing your own thing, to hell with what others think !


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... one colour that I don't think anybody has mentioned (and it surprises me slightly) is the Mk1's very own Merlin Purple (the two finest examples on here that spring to mind are Shell's and Graham's roadsters) ...










it's a stunning colour, I think there's also a new Scirocco on the show circuit that may have been repainted in this colour ...
... it's a stunning, deep, rich colour, which is very reflective and gives a great shine- and one of the best things about it is it doesn't seem all that common ...

... from reading the thread from start to finish it seems that people seem to fall into one of two camps:- firstly the more muted colours such as the Daytona grey, or the Porsche Carbon grey- or even the BMW marrakesh brown.
But it seems to me that there are a lot of people who prefer something more 'in your face' :- the Porsche viper green, the Ford Orange as sported by the ST, or the imola yellow ...

... which to me begs the question:-
Did Audi miss a trick with the paint finishes on offer with the TT? I know they put out a few yellow ones, as well as Papaya Orange- but seeing as there are so many on this thread that have expressed a liking for the bolder and wilder colours- did they perhaps play it too safe?
Perhaps many of the choices are more in theory than practice- Nick Hereman's viper green TT is absolutely stunning- but could you live with it daily? ... tough question- sometimes it's nice to just 'blend in' with a silver, black or blue car, and not attract too much attention ...

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... took me a while to find it- but this is the Mk1 painted in Porsche metallic Carbon Grey that I had seen in Performance VW magazine ...


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I would be over the moon if I manage to find a yellow or papaya or other bright coloured TT when I manage to buy one. There's just something that gives you a little glow inside when people just watch your car as it goes past (I know, I used to drive a yellow Ford Puma)! 

So yes, I think Audi did miss a trick, but as you say, there are two ends to the spectrum. I also like deep, dark colours, like the purple, or a nice deep red. But they are a PITA to keep the swirls out of the paint!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd like one dark and one bright  a bright modded 225 and a dark v6 ;-)
I saw 3 mk1 tts at shows this year - Dale's, James' and Danny's. All 3 have since been broken and one, infamously, ended up in a skip !


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... does anybody know if this is a genuine Audi colour that they put out on the TT or is it a custom paint job ... any idea what it might be called if it was an Audi option? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

Blood orange (Porsche) 









I also love the green ones posted and the purple one above. The SLS grey is also a favourite.

As my QS is silver and not Asus I'm tempted to get the bottom half wrapped with something more interesting.

Great thread btw


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... not sure the wheels are my thing, but brown/bronze QS anyone? ...
:?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... which to me begs the question:-
> Did Audi miss a trick with the paint finishes on offer with the TT? I know they put out a few yellow ones, as well as Papaya Orange- but seeing as there are so many on this thread that have expressed a liking for the bolder and wilder colours- did they perhaps play it too safe?
> 
> Perhaps many of the choices are more in theory than practice- Nick Hereman's viper green TT is absolutely stunning- but could you live with it daily? ... tough question- sometimes it's nice to just 'blend in' with a silver, black or blue car, and not attract too much attention ...
> ...


See, I don't think Audi missed the trick with the paint finishes, I think people who ordered them from new did  Pay a little extra and you will get the colour of your choice ...


----------



## nigeltt (Sep 1, 2014)

8)


----------



## nigeltt (Sep 1, 2014)

or this!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... not sure the wheels are my thing, but brown/bronze QS anyone? ...
> :?


That's awesome  Would change the wheels though...


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > ... which to me begs the question:-
> ...


... you know what- I think you're right ... it's ironic how at the time of its conception Audi were only offering the original car in silver, and yet going by the masses on this thread, it would seem that the brighter, bolder colours would have been very popular- whereas they were seemingly only produced in limited numbers ... I don't know if it simply highlights the fact that the original 8N is 15 years old now and that tastes and automotive fashions have changed, or whether it's more about the age and demographic of current Mk1 owners who now want a car that demands attention? ... :?: 



Ian_W said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > ... not sure the wheels are my thing, but brown/bronze QS anyone? ...
> ...


... I think you and I are on a similar wavelength Ian- the wheels are a bit too fussy and definitely too 'blingy' for my taste- but that aside I certainly like the colour and the two tone finish ... and (_I say this with fear of being soundly berated_) I've never really been a major fan of the black roof styling of the QS ... :?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... I think you and I are on a similar wavelength Ian- the wheels are a bit too fussy and definitely too 'blingy' for my taste- but that aside I certainly like the colour and the two tone finish ... and (_I say this with fear of being soundly berated_) I've never really been a major fan of the black roof styling of the QS ... :?


Same here, can't say the QS styling works for me, only one I can say I really like is the all black ones :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

There is a colour,orange gold on a 350z which would look good.
Its very similar to"apache gold" on vauxhall tigra Mk1(google away  )

brilliant red is ok.. but hey how about a nascent brushed steel.
 Im gonna do a section at a time.Id considered leaving red highlights ,but a mk 1 if isnt a unitary colour may look sucky


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... does anybody know if this is a genuine Audi colour that they put out on the TT or is it a custom paint job ... any idea what it might be called if it was an Audi option? [smiley=huh2.gif]


That's dakar beige


----------



## Mr_Smith (Jul 24, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> There is a colour,orange gold on a 350z which would look good.
> Its very similar to"apache gold" on vauxhall tigra Mk1(google away  )
> 
> brilliant red is ok.. but hey how about a nascent brushed steel.
> Im gonna do a section at a time.Id considered leaving red highlights ,but a mk 1 if isnt a unitary colour may look sucky


I lucked out with a silver QS so I'm really interested in wrapping the lower (silver) portion and leaving the black roof... How difficult is wrapping something this size, I have only wrapped a PC case internals which is small (but tricky)? Weekend job?

Also, another favourite is Blue Sprint or something like that


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr_Smith said:



> I lucked out with a silver QS so I'm really interested in wrapping the lower (silver) portion and leaving the black roof... How difficult is wrapping something this size, I have only wrapped a PC case internals which is small (but tricky)? Weekend job?
> 
> Also, another favourite is Blue Sprint or something like that


If youve never done it before try a small bit.
Dont do it outside except in summer ,its too hard to keep the vinyl flexible at low temps.
Me ,Im doin it solo,so I find I have to peel off say half the backing sheet cut it and then reinsert the backing sheet and do a 3in strip at a time.
Try and throw on a full sheet on a bonnet for example (unless youre a pro) and youll be fooked ,or at least I would.

Weekend?.Not for me.Maybe flat out Id get half the car done.Depends how good you are I guess or if you have 2 doin it.
Nothing wrong with doin a section at a time.
Ive still to try a TT door,thatll be fun.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... does anybody know if this is a genuine Audi colour that they put out on the TT or is it a custom paint job ... any idea what it might be called if it was an Audi option? [smiley=huh2.gif]


Who you thinking of getting to do the paint work, I know every body shop in the area being a parts rep in the industry


----------

